# Receiving OTA television signals



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

Well two months later I finally want to try to get some sort of signal to see if I get some OTA, particularily HD, signals on my LG set that has an ATSC tuner inside. I heard I can grab a cheap set of rabbit ears to see if I can actually receive a signal (I don't particularily have a direct line of sight to the CBC/CTV HD broadcast tower which is why I want to test it out) before I invest in a better quality antenna. Any recommendations on how to start out with this? Is it possible an amplified antenna can pick up the signal that a pair of rabbit ears would miss?


----------



## Vexel (Jan 30, 2005)

My cousin has been using an antenna to get the OTA HD shows here in Ottawa.. I'll try to get a hold of him today to see what kind of antenna it is.

I do know that it's a directional antenna, it has to be pointed towards the tower so you can get a signal.

I also know that the quality is amazing.

I'll get back to you as soon as I can. I'll also ask him about the rabbit ears.


----------



## Ants (May 6, 2003)

Hi dona83,

Have a look at Digital Home's  OTA Reception Results page, should be very useful helping you figure out whether an indoor or outdoor antenna will work for you in your region.

Given I have a clear line of sight to the CN tower and can see across lake Ontario, I am able to pick up 12 HD channels from Toronto & Buffalo. It really does depend on your location, I live in a high rise, so a simple set of rabbit ears did the trick.

You may want to look at the Zenith Silver Sensor, it receives high praise and is considered a top end indoor OTA antenna.


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

I just got a Phillips amplified antenna for $25 and that's amazing, my roommates and I unaminously voted to cancel cable service even though we will only get three channels - CTV HD, CBC HD, and Global. I might get a second more powerful antenna to point south to try to get some American stations if I can but yea the quality is just amazing, watching the Penguins smoke the Leafs 8-2 (ha ha Leafs... they don't suck... they blow..) and I'm now asking myself... why have I paid for television service all this time??


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

http://www.redflagdeals.com/forums/showthread.php?t=380925


----------



## CanadaRAM (Jul 24, 2005)

We tried an antenna in Victoria - it was awful. The store said, when we returned it, that antennas were the most-returned product they had. I guess Victoria BC is out of luck for signal.


----------



## yo_paully (Sep 20, 2004)

No luck here (Bolton, ON) either... we live in a valley and I've tried a couple of indoor antennas with our Samsung HDTV with built-in tuner. I guess it's all about location.


----------



## miguelsanchez (Feb 1, 2005)

dona83 said:


> I just got a Phillips amplified antenna for $25 and that's amazing,


Is it the Silver Sensor? I have that one here in Toronto, and I'm receiving 12 HD channels OTA. Seven from Buffalo and five from T.O.


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

nope just standard VHF rabbit ears + UHF loop. I'm thinking of picking up the Zenith Silver Sensors off eBay. Or Terk 1 antennas.


----------



## GratuitousApplesauce (Jan 29, 2004)

CanadaRAM said:


> We tried an antenna in Victoria - it was awful. The store said, when we returned it, that antennas were the most-returned product they had. I guess Victoria BC is out of luck for signal.


I get 10 channels, including 2 from Washington State, from my home in the Gulf Islands, using the rabbit ears that came with the el-cheapo 17 year old TV. The quality varies with weather and time of year and the antenna has to be moved to different positions for some channels, which makes channel surfing a challenge.

The quality issues, as well as the TV slowly disintegrating, keep us from watching too much tube, which is a good thing. The only thing I really miss is watching Canucks games, since the local rights to the non-HNIC broadcasts are owned by Rogers Sportsnet, a cable network. It used to be BCTV and I get that station fine.


----------



## miguelsanchez (Feb 1, 2005)

dona83 said:


> nope just standard VHF rabbit ears + UHF loop. I'm thinking of picking up the Zenith Silver Sensors off eBay. Or Terk 1 antennas.


This is the one that I'm using. It's essentially the Zenith Silver Sensor in a much lower-profile design, and enclosed in a plastic case. It works great for HD.

If you're in a house or have a balcony you might want to try an outdoor antenna as you'll probably get much better reception.

Or, if you really want to cheap out, you could try making your own antenna.

Good luck,

Miguel


----------



## GratuitousApplesauce (Jan 29, 2004)

miguelsanchez said:


> Or, if you really want to cheap out, you could try making your own antenna.


Thanks for the link. I loved looking at all the crazy homemade antennas that these guys made. Now I'm thinking of making one just to see if it'll work. The downside is TV might start to be more attractive if it improves my reception.


----------



## anal-log (Feb 22, 2003)

miguelsanchez said:


> Or, if you really want to cheap out, you could try [URL="http://www.lumenlab.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=9613"]making your own antenna.
> 
> Good luck,
> 
> Miguel


I actually made one of those last week to hook up to my LG. I can pick up CBC and CTV HD with no problems even though I have no line of sight with the towers.
I currently have it mounted on a tripod in the dining room. Soon to be installed in the atic. I works better than the $70 amplified attenna that I returned to The Source.
My kids tell me it looks like something the Professor on "Gilligian's Island" would make:lmao:


----------

